# Vegetarianism - Yes/No?



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

So hey guys! 

These days I have got a lot of health facts and advice on just eating meat, and what do companies do to the meat. Some actually sell it in very poor conditions and i actually read about fumes that are released by animals are more bad, than the fumes that cars make. 

So I had some thoughts that becoming a Vegi would be a good thing for me. 
Because a) I'm basically inside my house the whole day, and b) It would just be more healthy than eating fatty foods (FYI: I'm not fat, actually can't gain a lot of weight). So can anyone tell me some pro's and (if there are any) con's to becoming a Vegetarian? 

I'm not really a big fan of vegetables, but of course don't need to eat them all the time, I can eat pasta, fruits and other stuff, right? 

Well if anyone can give me some advice, and reply to my questions, I would be very thankful! 

-Ravven


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

What are your goals?


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

I just want to live healthier life. And honestly I just want to see if I can have enough self-control and willpower to change myself towards better. 

-Ravven


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Ravven said:


> I just want to live healthier life. And honestly I just want to see if I can have enough self-control and willpower to change myself towards better.
> 
> -Ravven


Just try eating more fresh fruits and vegetables. Maybe grabbing an apple or pear instead of a bowl of chips for a snack.

You should pick up a form of regular exercise.


----------



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, ok! I'll try it for a few days, and if it works out, I'll fill ya up to the details! 

-Ravven


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Ravven said:


> Well, ok! I'll try it for a few days, and if it works out, I'll fill ya up to the details!
> 
> -Ravven


Yeah I think most people fall into trouble trying to change too much too fast. Just replacing a bowl of chips with an apple requires minimal effort and can be very successful.

Exercise though is the most important thing for being healthy.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

You can be a Vegetarian and still eat junk food . . . . like I do :b

I personally don't think being Vegetarian is any more or less healthy than eating meat .

I do it for strictly Moral reasons . . and would still do it even If it was an unhealthier choice of diet .

There would be a Lot more vegetarians . . . if every single person had to kill for their own Meat . . no sharing , no cheating . . especially nowadays .


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

Ravven said:


> I just want to live healthier life. And honestly I just want to see if I can have enough self-control and willpower to change myself towards better.
> 
> -Ravven


I was vegetarian for about a year. The self control part of it was important. You should try it for a while to see how if feels. Just make sure to make an effort to get enough protein from nuts and beans ect.

I think studies are showing red meats are the worst for heart health. Some other meats are healthier. You can definitely be healthy with a vegetarian diet but it does take effort to get a balanced diet without a lot of protein options.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

I follow a near vegetarian diet with the exception of chicken on very few days. Make sure you're eating a lot of beans, lentils, oats, brown rice, and soy. You can get all the nutrients you need with a balanced vegetarian diet and is even recommended by the ADA. 

Exercise is of course important for leading a healthy lifestyle on any kind of diet. I'm surprised Sacrieur didn't push you into his low-carb Atkins diet.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

ToughUnderdog said:


> Exercise is of course important for leading a healthy lifestyle on any kind of diet. I'm surprised Sacrieur didn't push you into his low-carb Atkins diet.


Ketosis isn't Atkins.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I think you need to start off small, like they said change your diet a bit. It'll be hard if you change too soon, best of luck


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Sacrieur said:


> Ketosis isn't Atkins.


It's a major part of Atkins though.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I think a vegetarian lifestyle is healthier. Make sure not to get fruits and vegetables with GMOs, especially soy.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

nubly said:


> It's a major part of Atkins though.


They don't even use the same metabolic pathways.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Just get yourself educated.

Co-worker of mine became anemic being a vegetarian, so make sure you get enough of what you need in your diet. Read up!


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

google it  Imho the wisest position regarding vegetarianism is one of weary ambivalence. Neither side can really be considered superior, just different.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Sacrieur said:


> They don't even use the same metabolic pathways.


Compared to what, diabetics? I'm not even sure who is "they".


----------



## Selenium (May 7, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> I personally don't think being Vegetarian is any more or less healthy than eating meat .


It is.

_A 1999 meta-analysis of five studies comparing vegetarian and non-vegetarian mortality rates in Western countries found that in comparison with regular meat-eaters, mortality from ischemic heart disease was 34% lower in pescetarians, 34% lower in ovo-lacto vegetarians, 26% lower in vegans and 20% lower in occasional meat-eaters._
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10479225

_The China-Cornell-Oxford Project, a 20-year study conducted by Cornell University, the University of Oxford, and the government of China has established a correlation between the consumption of animal products and a variety of chronic illnesses, such as coronary heart disease, diabetes, and cancers of the breast, prostate and bowel._
http://www.nytimes.com/1990/05/08/science/huge-study-of-diet-indicts-fat-and-meat.html


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

If you want some more insight, you could give this documentary a go.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't care.
I am not a meat fan but I will eat it from time to time. I don't like to see people completely obsessed with food: no meat( or the Earth will stand still) or just meat(cause thats real food). A bit of everything is just fine.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Selenium said:


> It is.
> 
> _A 1999 meta-analysis of five studies comparing vegetarian and non-vegetarian mortality rates in Western countries found that in comparison with regular meat-eaters, mortality from ischemic heart disease was 34% lower in pescetarians, 34% lower in ovo-lacto vegetarians, 26% lower in vegans and 20% lower in occasional meat-eaters._
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10479225
> ...


I think this poster was referring to the myriad of horrible vegan/vego junk foods... all those highly processed fake meats/cheese etc... or deep frying everything. Basically giving up animal products doesn't automatically mean healthy.


----------



## sugamuffs (Sep 13, 2013)

I have been a vegetarian for the past ten years or so, and I can testify that it is not necessarily a healthier diet than eating meat- especially if you aren't being diligent about getting the right nutrients. Some of the main things that vegetarians miss out on are amino acids, iron and obviously protein. I have been anemic in the past, so I have been taking an iron supplement for the past several years. Another thing to consider is the source of your protein- I try not to eat too much soy or whey protein (which are the main ingredients in most fake meat products). I eat a lot of things like quinoa, nuts, beans, eggs and greek yogurt for protein, and of course its important to get a lot of fruits and vegetables every day. 
Anyways, it can be a healthy lifestyle, it just takes a bit of effort.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

A lot of good advice in this thread so far. I think cutting meat completely out of your diet is a good decision, but I'm biased due to moral reasons. It's ultimately up to you to decide whether it's a good decision for your life or not.

If I were to give a list of pros and cons it would be quite lengthy. I think the main pro is better health if you adhere to actually eating more veggies and fruits. The big con, at least for me, if learning how to cook more vegetarian based meals. A few others might be people's reactions or discrimination about your lifestyle choices, as well as troubles while eating at a friends house or at restaurants. Still, for me I chose not to eat meat because of the way they treat the animals and that's really the only reason I need.

For meals, I have a very thick cookbook full of vegetarian only recipes that I whip out when I want something interesting. A lot of people wonder about vegetarianism and protein, but I've had no trouble finding sources. Beans, kale, and nuts are all tasty and offer a lot of protein. They have definitely become staples in my diet. I do tend to eat a LOT of rice, mainly because it's easy to mix with other things. You can make a stir fry with veggies, water chesnuts, rice, and pineapple and wonder why you would ever need meat.

If you like the taste of meat but still want to become a vegetarian there are tons of alternatives that are either rice, soy based, or other. There are Smart Dogs, which are good hot dog alternatives, Tofu (love it or hate it), sausage alternatives, and pretty much anything else you could want. Sometimes you have to play around with the brand to find out which one's taste better.

So yeah, maybe that will help you decide. Like Sacrieur said, you could just cut back on your junk food and meat intake. Fish is a much healthier alternative than red meat, etc. Whatever works best for you.


----------



## lawen (Feb 16, 2014)

im a vegetarian and i encourage you to become one too hehe


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

I got respect for all you vegetarians out there. The biggest problem and the reason I never went that route is not feeling filled up. I know during Lent there's certain days you can't eat meat and I'm a starving lunatic the next day.

So for all you vegetarians/vegans how do you deal with hunger? Your able to be sufficiently filled during the day. Then if you do exercise that would just make me hungrier and crave some form of protein?


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

Dan the man said:


> I got respect for all you vegetarians out there. The biggest problem and the reason I never went that route is not feeling filled up. I know during Lent there's certain days you can't eat meat and I'm a starving lunatic the next day.
> 
> So for all you vegetarians/vegans how do you deal with hunger? Your able to be sufficiently filled during the day. Then if you do exercise that would just make me hungrier and crave some form of protein?


If you take out meat from your diet and don't replace/substitute it with anything else, of course you're going to still be hungry.

If you're a hungry vegetarian, eat more food until you fill full. Common sense.

Eat a vegetarian pizza. Make some toast. Make a salad. Eat some berries, fruit, whatever.



Ravven said:


> I can eat pasta, fruits and other stuff, right?


Of course, vegetarianism doesn't mean "eat only vegetables", it means "don't eat flesh".

(Also, no offense, did you really have to ask that here? It's called Google and Wikipedia.)


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

As long as you don't just substitute cheese for meat, then vegetarianism is way healthy that the Standard American Diet.


Join us.......


----------



## Peyote (Feb 14, 2014)

I am totally against it, and even don't like to talk about it since from my perspective it's a bad thing.

I enjoy meat and all, and I do think that it is required to stay healthy.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

Peyote said:


> I am totally against it, and even don't like to talk about it since from my perspective it's a bad thing.
> 
> I enjoy meat and all, and I do think that it is required to stay healthy.


In this case, you're wrong. Meat is definitely not required to stay healthy.

And how is vegetarianism a BAD thing?
Refusing to eat animal corpses and saving the lives of animals from suffering and death is considered "bad"?

In addition, just because something is "bad" or "negative", doesn't mean we can't chat about it. I talk about war crimes, genocides, suicides, diseases, bullying, and a whole lot of other "bad" things. Ignorance isn't always bliss, but you choose to take the blue pill because it's the easy way out - whatever makes you feel less guilty and helps you sleep at night.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Dan the man said:


> I got respect for all you vegetarians out there. The biggest problem and the reason I never went that route is not feeling filled up. I know during Lent there's certain days you can't eat meat and I'm a starving lunatic the next day.
> 
> So for all you vegetarians/vegans how do you deal with hunger? Your able to be sufficiently filled during the day. Then if you do exercise that would just make me hungrier and crave some form of protein?


It's all about getting enough carbs. Vegetarian pizza would work as above, or lots of rice, potatoes or pasta/bread if you're into eating wheat. I felt like you last year when I tried going vegan. I'm on a second attempt now and never go to bed hungry. Vegetables are more for the nutrients, but fruit and starches fill you up.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

CeilingStarer said:


> It's all about getting enough carbs. Vegetarian pizza would work as above, or lots of rice, potatoes or pasta/bread if you're into eating wheat. I felt like you last year when I tried going vegan. I'm on a second attempt now and never go to bed hungry. Vegetables are more for the nutrients, but fruit and starches fill you up.


Agreed. I _Never_ go hungry- why would anyone do such a thing to themselves????!!

I have a big big breakfast of fruit. Lunch often is more fruit, if I have enough, and dinner a huge plate of steamed potatoes and vegetables, or rice or polenta or something similar. And lots of snacks- dates, greens, occasionally a few nuts. I eat and eat and eat- it's amazing how much you can eat of Vegetarian wholefoods and still be under about 2500 calories.

Oh, and people sometimes don't realise that the main reason lots of protein and fat seem to fill you up for longer is that they are a lot harder to digest than carbs. Which isn't a positive thing.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

We can get all our protein from fruit and vegetables, no problem.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I cannot get adequate iron from a vegetarian diet. But that's just me.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

wrongnumber said:


> I cannot get adequate iron from a vegetarian diet. But that's just me.


Iron is difficult even for those who eat meat. However if you add extra broccoli and/or spinach you should be fine. "Vegetarian diet" doesn't really say much, it just implies you've been eating anything non-meat. For all we know you might have just eaten spaghetti exclusively or something.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Noll said:


> Iron is difficult even for those who eat meat. However if you add extra broccoli and/or spinach you should be fine. "Vegetarian diet" doesn't really say much, it just implies you've been eating anything non-meat. For all we know you might have just eaten spaghetti exclusively or something.


No. Unfortunately eating non-haem iron is not enough for me. I grew up eating masses of beans. Still always end up anaemic unless I'm taking iron supplements, or else red meat.


----------



## chipmmunk (Feb 24, 2014)

It's an interesting topic. I am a vegetarian, but it's a personal choice, and I do realize it's not for everyone. First off, you have to want to do it. My mom was a veggie for 5 years, but then craved meat, so she does eat meat now, but only occasionally when she's out. At home, we try to make balanced vegetarian meals (but we do eat eggs and dairy).

My suggestion would be to incorporate more vegetarian foods into your diet, without eliminating meat completely. If you find yourself in a position where you find the veggie meals fulfilling, and don't even miss the meat, then you can call it quits. It's also a psychological effect when it comes to dieting: we tend to crave what we can't have. So if you know you can have it whenever you want it, there might be a less chance you would crave it.

When done properly, a vegetarian diet could be very healthy. But it does take some work and getting used to. I think the proper spices and herbs can make even something usually deemed bland (like tofu) taste delicious. The vegetarian 'meat' products could be tasty - there are many excellent options out there - but should be used sparingly. These products are highly processed and can contain high amounts of fat and sodium. (Mind you, I do make a veggie lasagna using ground soy that can fool even the most devout carnivore  )

Something else to keep in mind is that soy is one of the most heavily GMO'd foods out there. So when buying tofu, I try to buy organic, and I also try not to use it too often. Incorporating legumes, nuts, seeds, and grains such as quinoa, into your daily meals is essential. 

Iron deficiency is a concern for vegetarians. Combining vitamin C with plant-based iron-rich foods makes it easier for the body to absorb. So if you're having kale, squeeze some lemon juice over it.

If you want some veggie meal ideas or anything else I can help with, just let me know


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> We can get all our protein from fruit and vegetables, no problem.


Fruits have trace amounts of protein same with most vegetables. You couldn't do a good, and cheap, bodybuilding vegetarian diet.

I can get behind vegetarians that do it for moral reasons but not fur those that do it for a healthy lifestyle because you can eat meat and be healthy.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Lentils are crazy loaded with iron. Beans, so is bran, whole wheat.

I double checked, yellow split peas are loaded with vitamin C.



nubly said:


> You couldn't do a good, and cheap, bodybuilding vegetarian diet.


Hmmnnn... I wonder. I don't watch the weight gain videos, but I do remember one guy forcing himself to eat beans and rice daily.

http://archive.archaeology.org/0811/abstracts/gladiator.html



> Compared to the average inhabitant of Ephesus, gladiators ate more plants and very little animal protein. The vegetarian diet had nothing to do with poverty or animal rights. Gladiators, it seems, were fat. Consuming a lot of simple carbohydrates, such as barley, and legumes, like beans, was designed for survival in the arena. Packing in the carbs also packed on the pounds. "Gladiators needed subcutaneous fat," Grossschmidt explains. "A fat cushion protects you from cut wounds and shields nerves and blood vessels in a fight." Not only would a lean gladiator have been dead meat, he would have made for a bad show. Surface wounds "look more spectacular," says Grossschmidt. "If I get wounded but just in the fatty layer, I can fight on," he adds. "It doesn't hurt much, and it looks great for the spectators."


I doubt they were obese. I looked at a package of barley pearl, an it's 4G protein, 0G sugar, and 7Grams Fibre, and 0.5 Grams Fat. They were probably big on muscle and big on girth.






What makes anyone think that a layer of fat is going to stop a sword from slicing down to the bone? Spectacular? People watch too many movies.

Anyways, I do eat meat, but these days pork and beef are disgusting to me. Mostly fish, and yeah chicken is heaven.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

nubly said:


> Fruits have trace amounts of protein same with most vegetables. You couldn't do a good, and cheap, bodybuilding vegetarian diet.
> 
> I can get behind vegetarians that do it for moral reasons but not fur those that do it for a healthy lifestyle because you can eat meat and be healthy.


 Fruits and vegetables, generally, are between 5 and 10% protein. That's not trace. Nuts are obviously higher.

World Health Organisation info:.....
_0.83 g/kg per day protein would be expected
to meet the requirements of most (97.5%) of the healthy adult population_

So for an average healthy weight person, that's less than 60 grams. And they aren't even saying that you actually need that much.
A lot of medical recommendations go below that. I had 70 grams of protein today on a Vegan diet, and I wasn't even trying for protein- yet I've gone well over the amount most professionals would say I need for my weight.

Westerners typically eat too much fat and too much protein. Add to that all of the diseases caused/exacerbated by the consumption of animal products....


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

60g of protein! I prefer my body looking like a man not a little girl. I'd love to see an actual body builder who doesn't eat meat. The only one that comes to mind is bill pearl but the dude could afford all the anabolic and androgenic hormones he wanted, as well as the protein shakes they had back then. The average person can't so we go with animal protein


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Also yes, fruits have trace amounts of protein. Name one common fruit that has ten percent protein


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

nubly said:


> 60g of protein! I prefer my body looking like a man not a little girl. I'd love to see an actual body builder who doesn't eat meat. The only one that comes to mind is bill pearl but the dude could afford all the anabolic and androgenic hormones he wanted, as well as the protein shakes they had back then. The average person can't so we go with animal protein


:b
I can't pretend to understand bodybuilding or the desire to look big. And I'm sure you know that "bigger" doesn't always mean "stronger". But I know lots of people are into it. I know there are lots of Vegan bodybuilders.
http://www.veganbodybuilding.com/
And example guy: http://www.veganbodybuilding.com/?page=bio_beck
I'm sure quite a lot of Vegan bodybuilders use protein powders. But so do the meat-eating ones (even though we are told "eat meat for protein"!), so that can't really be held against them.


----------



## Lycanthrope (Feb 7, 2014)

I like meat.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

I have no problems with vegetarians, but as for doing it purely for health reasons, there isn't sufficient evidence to suggest that being a strict vegetarian makes you healthier than someone who eats lean meats and fish, but it's not worse either as long as you get the appropriate amount of vitamins and minerals.


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

Ravven said:


> So hey guys!
> 
> These days I have got a lot of health facts and advice on just eating meat, and what do companies do to the meat. Some actually sell it in very poor conditions and i actually read about fumes that are released by animals are more bad, than the fumes that cars make.
> 
> ...


There is a lot more to being vegetarian than just eating vegetables... I'm not a vegetarian but I've cut back on meat, and exploring new meatless variations of dishes is actually a lot of fun 

You should try searching recipes on vegetarian friendly sites... or, if you have a favourite meat dish, look up alternatives. A lot of vegetarians I know will use things like beans, tofu, chick peas, protein powder, potatoes etc. to make sure they're satisfied. And even finding ways to sneak in veggies that you can hardly taste is possible. I thinly cut a variety of vegetables and mix them in with pasta sauce based dishes, burgers, fruit smoothies, etc.

Good luck


----------



## SapphireMeadow (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not a vegetarian but I have thought about it, especially in recent years. The way most farmers grow and process meat these days is just... disturbing... but anyway. I'd suggest eating more vegetables or exercising if you just want to get healthier. To become a true vegetarian takes a lot of effort and in some cases money, as you have to buy special ingredients for you dishes. But just making healthier choices with your food and being a little more active anyone can do


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I went vegetarian for moral reasons.. and felt way better physically. I've been vegan for a couple of weeks now and feel healthier and awesomer than ever!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

There is nothing bad about eating lean protein. It's red meat that you should consume once in a while. If you are really deciding to become a vegetarian, make sure you are getting your protein on a daily basis from other foods.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha seriously dude?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Umbreon said:


> Some people stop eating meat and then eat a ton of junk food instead. :lol


Yeah and then when they return to meat they claim that vegetarianism/veganism is unhealthy just because they are too incompetent to keep a good vegetarian/vegan diet. It's really easy actually.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

All in moderation .


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

i am vegetarian and i get all the minerals , calcium and protiens by taking a vegetarian foods and vegetable. also i don't like non vegetarian


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Vegetarian here! Contrary to what many people think, it is easy to get protein. I get my protein from beans, dairy, soy, and nuts.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

I haven't had beef or pork in years. I won't touch the stuff. Hate it.

I eat GOOD chicken when someone else makes it (though fairly often I don't like it that much).....

I do eat a lot of seafood and usually enjoy it........

If I had to cook it myself, I would never eat meat. Unless it's a **** piece of meat, it'll be expensive (especially seafood), takes too much skill to cook adequately, has too many unsavory parts, and I just don't enjoy eating it that much.

*BEANS* are the salvation of humanity. I soak and cook them myself all the time......throw some olive oil on there, and you've got something that tastes pretty good. You can make A LOT at once, it's inexpensive, doesn't take that much skill.

I don't understand how people can actually prioritize green, leafy vegetables in their diet....it tastes like nothing, and feels like even less in your stomach.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

How is it that when the topic of vegetarianism comes up, everyone is suddenly an expert on protein? 

But seriously, chick peas FTW!!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ex vegetarian here. 

I don't think there is enough health evidence to say that vegetarianism actually is healthier. There is evidence of course, but there is evidence for anything diet related.

You also do run the risk of getting low in several vitamins vegetarian (perhaps more vegan this applies to though). B vitamins, iron, zinc spring to mind.

If you do feel the need to limit meat consumption I would recommend pescetarian, i.e. keep seafood in your diet. Fish are basically vegetables right?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I'm going to say no, my gf has been a vegetarian since 11, and she did a terrible job at balancing out her nutritional needs without meat. It is fully possible to get full nutrition as a vegetarian, but it requires a **** ton of planning and execution that frankly most people don't have. I think this is at least 75% of the reason she got cancer, and why she won't ever beat it either. Our bodies are chemical powerhouses that require dozens and dozens of amino acids, vitamins, proteins, etc. to function correctly. I think meat has its place in our diet, along with a large and varied diet of vegetables. Broccoli and cauliflower in particular are damn good at helping to clean out the body of things it otherwise can't get rid of, and a lot of people avoid.


----------



## Julia555 (Aug 1, 2014)

I was a vegetarian for 14 years. I was constantly gaining and losing weight. It's easy to fall into the trap of eating too many carbs. I eat meat now, not a ton, maybe a serving a day tops, but I am so much healthier now than when I was a vegetarian. I have no trouble keeping a consistent weight, feel like I have more energy and don't crave junk food anymore. I think it's more important to cut out heavily processed foods and eat more fruits and vegetables than it is to cut out meat altogether. You can be a vegetarian who eats mac and cheese and processed veggie burgers and you would be less healthy than a meat eater who eats grilled chicken and veggies for dinner. I believe different people are meant to eat different too. I've seen some people thrive on a raw vegan diet and other people who become sick with more or less the same eating plan. Everyone's a little different. Experiment and find out what works best for you personally.


----------



## DharmaTheCat (May 14, 2014)

Rodrigo y Gabriela are vegetarian, and so is Jeff Beck. 
-> being vegetarian makes you a great guitar player :idea


----------



## Joanna96 (Jul 28, 2014)

I eat meat ocassionaly but i want to become a vegetarian in near future. If you want to eat healthy it's not enough to exclude meat from your diet, and eat fruits and wegetables because it could be harmful for you, it's necessity to include into your diet more such things like beans (to get proteins), nuts, oil (omega-3 fatty acids, linseed oli is probably the most healthy) and it' would be good to take some suplements and vitamins (D, B12 wchich is only in meat and dairy products, iron)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Not all protein has the same bioavailbility, not all protein comes in a usable form as a complete set of amino acids. Sorry but nutritional science is more complicated then the average person would like it to be. Just because you accumulated 10 grams of protein from vegetables does not mean that it is the same as 10 grams of protein from animal sources.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Noca said:


> Not all protein has the same bioavailbility, not all protein comes in a usable form as a complete set of amino acids. Sorry but nutritional science is more complicated then the average person would like it to be. Just because you accumulated 10 grams of protein from vegetables does not mean that it is the same as 10 grams of protein from animal sources.


The fact is that most people in western countries already consume far more protein that they need. That's the reason there's no DV requirement for protein on nutrition labels. As long as you're eating a varied diet, meat or no, you're going to get enough protein.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

zookeeper said:


> The fact is that most people in western countries already consume far more protein that they need. That's the reason there's no DV requirement for protein on nutrition labels. As long as you're eating a varied diet, meat or no, you're going to get enough protein.


For maintaining the average body the average American has sure, but for building muscle at an optimum rate, no.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I definitely agree that becoming vegetarian/vegan is not necessarily healthier at all. I remember my coworker who was vegetarian and her diet included a lot of highly processed, deep-fried or sugary foods. And I kind of wonder when they do meat comparison studies if they also compare the method of preparation? Because eating steamed pork is not the same as eating bacon, just like eating grilled chicken breast is healthier than fried chicken. And not only that, maybe it's not the meat that is the problem, but all the growth hormones, antibiotics, GMO that is fed to the animal that makes the difference in quality of meat as well. I have seen other anecdotal stories of other ex-vegans/vegetarians that say they are healthier eating meat outside of this thread, so I think it really is dependent on the individual. 

People in the thread gave good advice. I think it's admirable for people to have enough willpower to adapt a vegan/vegetarian diet based on moral reasons, but it's not for me. I second the opinion that if you do eat soy, try to get get organic soy because of the GMOs.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Noca said:


> For maintaining the average body the average American has sure, but for building muscle at an optimum rate, no.


It's absolutely possible for people to gain impressive amounts of muscle while begin vegetarian/vegan. Whether it's "optimal" or not depends on your viewpoint. Really, if you want "optimal" gains, you need to pump yourself full of steroids, hgh, and the like.

But, for the average person, eating a balanced diet will give them more than enough protein, meat or not.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I would never want to become a vegetarian or vegan. I don't trust that I'd be able to get enough protein and other nutrients. Also I like meat dishes too much. 

I've been trying(mostly unsuccessfully) to increase the amount of fruits and vegetables in my diet though. I'd like them to become a much more significant portion of my diet.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I know there are ways to have a balanced diet as a vegetarian and vegan but I like meat, what matters is if the diet is balanced.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It works for me.


----------

